# New IGH commuter (pic heavy)



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

I can't remember the exact moment that sparked my interest, but sometime around January, I found myself reading through the threads on mtbr's Internal Gear Hubs forum. Gradually, I solidified my decision to build a commuter bike around one of these hubs. I settled on Shimano's Nexus 8-speed hub. Initially, I planned on using an old Bridgestone MB-6 frame I got for cheap. But later, a perfect Fuji Touring frame in my size turned up on Ebay and I couldn't pass on it. 
As part of this project, I learned to build wheels, thanks in large part to information from our own mountain top guru Mike T and the guru's guru, Roger Musson
I just got what I think might be the last finishing touches installed, an Arkel Tailrider bag, Pletscher rack, and Planet Bike computer mounted with the Dinotte 200L light on a Nitto Lamp holder. 
Here's the spec sheet.
Frame-1998 Fuji Touring, True Temper AVR steel, 53.3 cm
Front wheel-32h Velocity Synergy rim, XT hub, Wheelsmith DB14 spokes, brass nips, Pitlock skewer, 700x32c Schwalbe Marathon Supreme tires.
Rear wheel-36h Shimano Nexus "Red Band" hub, 21t cog (soon to be replace with an 1/8" Sturmey Archer 20t cog), Mavic A319 rim, Wheelsmith DB14 spokes with brass nips, Another Schwalbe Marathon Supreme tire.
Tange Levin headset, TTT Motus stem, Nitto lamp holder, Nitto Noodle bar, Cane Creek levers, Jtek bar end shifter, Rolls saddle, Planet Bike Cascadia fenders, 44t Sugino Messenger crankset, Izumi 1/8" chain, 103mm Phil Wood bottom bracket. Time ATAC pedals, Shimano BR550 cantis, Stella Azzurra Techno Spugna tape, Elite stainless cage, DA cables and housing, a nice fork crown housing stop for the front brake gives a smooth cable routing. I went with a link wire up front and a traditional yoke in the back for variety. 
I was very luck with the chain length and chain line. The frame has vertical dropouts, but the present gearing allows me to use an even length of chain with no need for a tensioner. Shimano's supplied 21t cog is dished, so I had some flexibility for chain line, but was still surprised to find a 103mm bottom bracket worked with a touring frame. 
I like the Arkel bag/Pletscher rack combo because I can set it up low and forward to minimize it's influence on how the bike handles. I could still scoot the rack forward a couples inches, but that would make opening the bag's gaping lid awkward. 
The Planet Bike fenders are only for use during Tucson's current monsoon season. I chose them because they provide the fullest coverage, more than anything SKS has to offer. 
If given the chance, I would change only a few things. I think this bike deserves a Nitto big rack and matching NItto 27.0 seatpost, but the current rack and post are perfectly functional. I want an entirely 1/8" drive train, so a Sturmey Archer cog will replace the supplied Shimano 3/32" cog.
I'm thinking about installing a Herbie Chainglider, but only if I can be sure it won't add any noise. This Shimano hub is dead silent. 
All in all, this is a great commuter bike, and will come in handy if I find myself having to escape out of town in the middle of the night.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Very cool build. I lack the mechanical skill to figure out internally-geared hubs, but they seem like a pretty good idea to me.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

*IGH simple*



rcnute said:


> Very cool build. I lack the mechanical skill to figure out internally-geared hubs, but they seem like a pretty good idea to me.


Very little skill required. In fact, they require less skill to set up and maintain than a derailleur. If you can insert a shift cable into a section of housing and thread a bolt onto a nut, you're 100% qualified.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Hmmmmm - I don't know about the threading a nut on a bolt part. That sounds kinda scary to me.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

Mr. Versatile said:


> Hmmmmm - I don't know about the threading a nut on a bolt part. That sounds kinda scary to me.


Come to think of it, that what wheel building boils down to. There's no escaping it I guess.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Wow...sweet...Please keep us informed about the long term test of the hub...I'd be very interested in how it holds up


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

Nice build, and what luck finding a 'magic' ratio without really trying! Just wondering if those mudflaps came with your PB fenders?


----------



## Nickel II (Jul 18, 2003)

Looks like a fun ride. I read up on the Nexus 8 and didn't realize how wode of a range the gear inches were from bottom to top (running 42/18 gives a range from 32 inches to 100 inches)

What is the weight like, not just the hub but the overall bike weight (without loaded rack bag)?


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

I have long wanted to do something in the way of a Touring / Commuter type bike built around an internal hub.

I have been thinking along the lines of a Rohloff which of course is just flat out STUPID EXPENSIVE.

I would really like to hear more about the Shimano hub; likes, dislikes, reliability, etc.

Could always put a double crankset on the front I guess if you wanted more range.

Nice bike.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Very cool. What are the advantages of an internal hub vs. a rear derailleur and cassette?


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

Nickel II said:


> Looks like a fun ride. I read up on the Nexus 8 and didn't realize how wode of a range the gear inches were from bottom to top (running 42/18 gives a range from 32 inches to 100 inches)
> 
> What is the weight like, not just the hub but the overall bike weight (without loaded rack bag)?


It's a commuter so I haven't bothered to weigh it. It's heavy.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

majura said:


> Nice build, and what luck finding a 'magic' ratio without really trying! Just wondering if those mudflaps came with your PB fenders?


Yes, they're integral to the Cascadia Hybrid model.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

*advantages*



tarwheel2 said:


> Very cool. What are the advantages of an internal hub vs. a rear derailleur and cassette?


They're more weather proof. There's not the multiple cogs and pulley wheels to get gunked up. The hub's heavy, but it's offset by not having the weight of a cassette and derailleur. You can run a 1/8" chain, ring, and cog which will not wear nearly as fast as a 3/32" setup. You never have to deal with adjusting limit screws. You don't have to worry about cross-chain situations. There's options for twist shifting, trigger shifting, bar-end shifting, and now there's even an STI-styled shifter available. There's virtually no dish to the rear wheel so it's stronger. 
MTBR.COM's internal gear forum has a lot more information. They're becomming popular for mountain bikes because of the weather-proof nature and never having to worry about a broken derailleur, bent hanger, or clogged up cassette. They're available in no brake, roller brake, and disc brake versions.


----------



## ryball (Sep 19, 2008)

Man, I love this bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

ryball said:


> Man, I love this bike. :thumbsup:


Thanks. I've had a lot of bikes, some bought from shops as complete, some bought then gradually upgraded, some bought as frame and fork with wheelsets bought and added along with other bits. But this is the first bike I've had that come together with each individual component chosen and installed myself, including the wheels starting from hubs, rims and spokes.
It was a good way to further my mechanical education. It's a bit different from choosing a single component and installing it on an otherwise complete bike. There's a lot of factors regarding compatibility to consider. I'm hoping this will help me at my job in the bike shop. There's many situations where a customer brings a bike in to have a single component installed, and it's not until halfway through the work you realize it just won't work for a reason you failed to foresee. This is bad customer service especially if you are the one who suggested the component.


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

love it! very capable and compitent commuter!


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

double post


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

I just put an Alfine (essentially a Nexus -- I don't know the difference) on a bike I converted to a utility bike.

I like it so much, I now use it as my daily commuter, too. 

I use the trigger shift.

I anticipate seeing a lot more of the Shimano internal gear hubs on the road, once word gets out.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Hey, that`s a nice looking ride! Somehow I missed the thread for a few days. I like that J-Tek barend shifter much better than the previous hokey methods needed to mix drop bars and Nexus hubs.

So, what`s next?









EDIT: Here`s a link to stash away just in case you ever need tech help with your hub. I ran into a few issues while I was trying to do a lube and service on mine, and between BFnet and the IGH group, I found out all I needed and saved a good chunk of cash over the new Shimano recomended $70 oil bath.
https://groups.yahoo.com/group/Geared_hub_bikes/


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

rodar y rodar said:


> Hey, that`s a nice looking ride! Somehow I missed the thread for a few days. I like that J-Tek barend shifter much better than the previous hokey methods needed to mix drop bars and Nexus hubs.
> 
> So, what`s next?
> 
> ...


I joined that yahoo group after I got the hub to get as much info as I could. I got the Jtek before the Versa VRS-8 STI shifter became available. Despite it's convenience, I can't afford to make the swap, which would include brakes I assume since the Versa website says it's compatible with side pull brakes. I have no complaints with the Jtek aside from having the cable housing exit the bars in a less-than-neat way. 
What's the deal with that quick release hub? I've never seen it.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Jesse D Smith said:


> What's the deal with that quick release hub? I've never seen it.


The newest Shimano dyno. I have an older model and use it with generic threaded skewers, so no more QR on mine either. They`re a nice match for the IG in back.


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

Jesse D Smith said:


> They're more weather proof. There's not the multiple cogs and pulley wheels to get gunked up. The hub's heavy, but it's offset by not having the weight of a cassette and derailleur. You can run a 1/8" chain, ring, and cog which will not wear nearly as fast as a 3/32" setup. You never have to deal with adjusting limit screws. You don't have to worry about cross-chain situations. There's options for twist shifting, trigger shifting, bar-end shifting, and now there's even an STI-styled shifter available. There's virtually no dish to the rear wheel so it's stronger.
> MTBR.COM's internal gear forum has a lot more information. They're becomming popular for mountain bikes because of the weather-proof nature and never having to worry about a broken derailleur, bent hanger, or clogged up cassette. They're available in no brake, roller brake, and disc brake versions.


Also, you can shift gears while the bike is stopped.

The downside is that shifting with an internal hub is less predictable than a well adjusted derailler - on my Alfine hub a shift can happen immediately or it can take up to (I'm guessing) 2 second. On my Dura-Ace derailler, seems like all shifts take 1.5 seconds. The upside (as mentioned) is that the shifting doesn't need adjustment *nearly* as often as a derailler does.


----------



## Bolo Grubb (Aug 25, 2004)

Welcome to the IGH club.

I also live in Tucson and ride a 1984 Trek 720 now with a red band hub. I use the twist shifter and the hubbub adapter and I am happy with that.

What mount is that you are using for your computer and headlight?


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

Bolo Grubb said:


> Welcome to the IGH club.
> 
> I also live in Tucson and ride a 1984 Trek 720 now with a red band hub. I use the twist shifter and the hubbub adapter and I am happy with that.
> 
> What mount is that you are using for your computer and headlight?


I'll keep an eye out for you. 
It's a Nitto lamp holder. They sell them at Benscycle.net.
It's not the lightest, but it's definitely the strongest. I could mount a floor lamp on it. 
I work at a Oro Valley Bicycle, at both their Ina/Shannon shop and the new shop at Swan/Sunrise. I get off work at 6 p.m., about the exact moment the rains start. The fenders have come in handy this past month. 
The bike's heavy as hell with the heavy hub, fenders, rack, and loaded trunk, but that's what the gears are for. And at least it makes my Lemond steel road bike feel very light.


----------



## mud390 (Sep 6, 2006)

Very nice! I like the idea and what you've done with it. I'm going to have to look at internal geared hubs now. Thanks!

Kris


----------

